# Corona Style Beer And Doing Hops For First Time



## The Giant (25/11/10)

Howdy All

Planning to make a Corona style beer tomorrow and just wanted to run everything by everyone so i dont screw it up (its only my 2nd beer attempt)

I stole it off here but the recipie is:
- 1 x Coopers mexican cerveza can
- 1 x BE2 mix 1kg
- 200g Dextrose
- 20g Cascade hops
- juice and zest of 2 limes
- and I've also bought 15g American Ale yeast in place of the kit yeast

Plan is to boil 1-2?? litres of water with the 200g of Dex and the 20g grams of hops for say 15 mins??

Strain and add this to the fermenter with the 1kg of BE2 and can of goo

How do u recommend I approach the limes?? I think the original recipie said to boil the juice and zest together with some water and then add this to the wurt as well?

Then the usual top to 23litres pitch yeast and let her sit. Is it best to stir the yeast in? or just let it sit on top?

Being in QLD and without a fridge or cooler, the best i can get my brewery/bathroom with plenty of ice bottles is to get the fermenter to 20-22 degrees.

Any hot tips/words of wisdom? Its my first use of hops and straying from the can recipie!

Thanks All


----------



## [email protected] (25/11/10)

My 2c

I would boil 200g of LDME with 2L water, cascade for 15min

Maybe chuck the lime juice in just before flame out, this should be enough to kill any possible nasties.

Pitching dry yeast, i usually just sprinkle evenly over wort, let sit for 10min or so, then give a bit of a sanitised wisk.


----------



## The Giant (25/11/10)

flame out is when u kill the heat and just let it sit to cool?


----------



## manticle (25/11/10)

Beer4U said:


> Maybe chuck the lime juice in just before flame out, this should be enough to kill any possible nasties.



Lime juice is pretty acidic. I can't imagine a lot of nasties in it. I'd add juice after primary ferment.

Galena is the hop in Corona f you are trying to make an authentic, non skunked version. Cascade is a delicious hop though- tastes a bit like graprefruit.

Flame out is when you turn the flame out so yes - when you remove it from the heat.


----------



## Bubba (26/11/10)

The Giant said:


> Howdy All
> 
> Planning to make a Corona style beer tomorrow and just wanted to run everything by everyone so i dont screw it up (its only my 2nd beer attempt)
> 
> ...



Hi, this is the recipe I use for SWMBO.
The cascade is not the original hop for corona but a little adds another element to it for taste and aroma.
The lime zest is put in a hop sock (or stocking), with the lime juice and 200g dex and boiled for 5-10minutes with the cascade or you can dry hop it. I try not to boil it longer than that to retain the lime flavour.

Sprinkle the yeast on top and stir it in to aerate the wort then seal, get it as close to 18-20 as you can. This is a good, high attenuating yeats and at 15g a packet is a good amount to get a string ferment starting quickly.Adding more malt will add more body to the beer as well, and wont get as thin a corona profile, but do it to taste.

The thing is to experiment and do what works for you, recipes are a good starting ground but feel free to change, add to your taste.

I have one of these in the fermenter now, it has been at 18-20 for 10 days now so I will keg it this weekend.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## The Giant (26/11/10)

Bubba said:


> Hi, this is the recipe I use for SWMBO.
> The cascade is not the original hop for corona but a little adds another element to it for taste and aroma.
> The lime zest is put in a hop sock (or stocking), with the lime juice and 200g dex and boiled for 5-10minutes with the cascade or you can dry hop it. I try not to boil it longer than that to retain the lime flavour.
> 
> ...



Indeed it is Bubba, I have u to thank for all my success on xmas day hahaha

Shall have a crack tonight, the mrs is going to wonder where all her stockings are going!


----------



## Bubba (27/11/10)

The Giant said:


> Indeed it is Bubba, I have u to thank for all my success on xmas day hahaha
> 
> Shall have a crack tonight, the mrs is going to wonder where all her stockings are going!




Just as long as she doesnt think you are wearing them! :lol:


----------



## The Giant (29/11/10)

Well I got this in over the weekend

Think it all went to plan, only went with 1 lime as 1 of them was pretty yucky

My hop sock fell apart in the boil and all the hops got out, so I had to strain the water a bit before I added it to the fermenter

OG was 1038 so around target, temp was 18 when i pitched the yeast and sitting at 20 now

Bubbling away nicely, all i can smell are the hops though!


----------



## jivesucka (30/11/10)

just pick up a tin of coopers cerveza mexican style. deviating even slightly from the indended recipe will have it tasting like something completely different.


----------



## earle (30/11/10)

jivesucka said:


> just pick up a tin of coopers cerveza mexican style. deviating even slightly from the indended recipe will have it tasting like something completely different.


Are you suggesting that the OP should just get the cerveza kit and make it up per coopers instructions?


----------



## jivesucka (30/11/10)

earle said:


> Are you suggesting that the OP should just get the cerveza kit and make it up per coopers instructions?



yes very similar to the czech pilsener


----------



## JestersDarts (30/11/10)

jivesucka said:


> just pick up a tin of coopers cerveza mexican style. deviating even slightly from the indended recipe will have it tasting like something completely different.


----------



## earle (30/11/10)

jivesucka said:


> yes very similar to the czech pilsener



I didn't realise that coopers had a czech pilsner kit. :huh:


----------



## The Giant (5/12/10)

Well happy to report that 7 days later my brew is looking good

FG rating tonight was 1006

Temp has been around 22, spiked to 24 and managed to keep at 20 for the first few days.
Really need a fermenting fridge

Tasted today from the FG rating and was pretty impressed, if anything its going to be even easier to drink than corona, no bitterness at all, if anything could use a bit more flavour/bite but then thats my taste. The woman folk/pansys will love it

Was very cloudy though, so I will hope this settles over time


----------

